# Before dinner habits.



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

How many of your dogs sit and stare at you when it is feeding time and you are a little late?

My dogs sit right in front of me and stare as soon at the clock hits 8:30 unless we are at dog club working.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey's feed schedule has always been all over the place so I've never really had that reaction... I try to feed her at around 7 but now, esp. with sun staying up longer, I've got kind of thrown off. Lol. Now the cat, well, he's another story completely!!


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine don't stare at me but if I am a few minutes late, Shadow will pick up her stainless steel bowl and throw it on the kitchen floor. (Noisy!) If I do not move fast enough for her, Shadow will pick it up and carry it to where ever I am and put it in my lap.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie will walk in and nose DH's hand off the computer if he is 5 minutes late. Me, she'll try to whine and moan but I tell her to wait and lay down and she does









Oh how funny Shadow!! Throwing your bowl across the floor, please don't teach Gracie that one


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava doesn't stare at me either, she will just go and lay in front of her bowl in the kitchen and if I don't get the hint fast enough she will come and "get me"


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Neke used to do the stare thing. She would sit right in front of you and stare. Not moving - just stare. Constant. Staring. Not blinking.

It was funny.









Now the gang just gets restless. They will jump on and off the couches, mill around and bolt for the kitchen at the slightest sign of movement from me.









And Dog forbid I say the word FOOD unless I am serious!!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Laurie Hella and Uly are like that also. Good I thought it was just mine.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna will stare...then mill around, walking by the foodbowls, nudging the door to the laundry room (where their food is kept) then comes back and stares...if still nothing, she comes and sits on us.

Now the cat, Simon, he just HOWLS like a bloody banschee/cat being drug by a car/demon of death until I've had enough and get up to feed him his wet food every morning. I really don't need an alarm clock!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

She will go in the kitchen where her bowl is. If she isn't drinking I go to check her water bowl to see if its empty. If its full she will just stare at me and look up at the cupboard where the food is, as if to say come on, can't you see I'm a little hungry! If I ignore her she might let out a little whine.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:Now the cat, Simon, he just HOWLS like a bloody banschee/cat being drug by a car/demon of death


At least the ferrets are quiet! But when they are hungry they get a little rude about trying to steal food from your plate, we have to have small piles of bits already cut up and on the side of the plate to hand to them quickly or else they will get pushy and have no trouble snatching a whole piece of something and running off with it. LITTLE







ER'S


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon is not on a feeding schedule, I wait for him to let me know that he is hungry. 

He will sit and/or lie down in front of the closet where his kibble is and stare at me from there. He also does the same thing in front of the fridge if he wants raw meat.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Mine run to the fridge and back, (we raw feed, so this is where it is kept)look at us, back to the fridge... Any time the fridge is opened, regardless of whether its feeding time or not, there are always 3 gsd heads that suddenly appear and poke around!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

On this note I got a sample of a dog food that is made only for Germany's chain pet store. 

Cold pressed so it does not look like normal dog food (I will tr ot get a pic this evening) and the flavours beef , duck and barley I believe. Oh my goodness my guys go crazy for it! 

Except it is very expensive for about 20 lbs bag 64.00 Euros or 90.00 USD ouch I am not switching to that! But it made a nice treat for them


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Rune gets restless and a bit mouthy and runs to his spot in the kitchen by the sink where he sits while I prep food for all six dogs. We feed the senior citizen first and he goes out with me to give Magnus his dish but Rune must leave it. Rune is next in his crate and when I say wheres your crate he starts leaping in the air and charging for the crate... it is really cute. He waits politely in his crate while everyone finishes and when I think everyone is ready Rune gets out and folks do a quick bowl check of each others and clean up crumbs. Rune has learned quickly to be polite... I like creating a situation where everyone feels safe to eat and keeps to the rules for harmony.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

About 6pm Mariah will start pacing from the feeding room to where ever we are. If she has not been fed by 630 she will whine and start licking my hand, arm, anything she can reach. Once I stop what I am doing and head towards the kitchen to get her bowl she races in front and sits politely while I serve up. The other Girls let her do all the work until the food is mixed and ready to be served. Then they do the happy dance, bouncing up and down, racing to and from the feeding area, circling around me. You would think they never were fed


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Bella could care less when she is fed. Until we got Duke she wouldn't eat it until the middle of the night anyway, now she begrudgingly eats whenever Duke starts eating so she doesn't lose out on her meal.

Duke is the first GSD that I have had who acts like he cares about food. We don't have a tight schedule for feeding, but if I wait to long he starts walking back and forth and giving me worried looks (like I might just decide not to feed him that night) and whenever he hears the can opener he sits and watches patiently as I mix up their food. (Oh how nice it is to have a dog who doesn't hastle me about eating!)


----------

